# My Chicks Are Dirty! They Poop Every Where!



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

My chicks are dirty! Last year when we got our chicks, we got 21 and kept them in the garage. we kept them in an outside dog run but decided to put them in our garden shed this time because of the horrible dust everywhere. Now, they are getting poop everywhere, hopping out of the large tote we keep them in and getting poop all over our high shelves as well. They are about 1 month old now and we have decided to move them onto the floor of the shed. They had just started growing waterproof feathers, but not on their head. At what point are we able to keep them with our older chickens in the coop? It has been about 75 degrees outside where i live. A little colder at night and hot in the middle of the day. I wad thinking I could maybe put a headlamp in with the big chickens, but it would probably make them to hot. :-?


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

So...they're acting like normal chicks? I don't see the problem? 

If they're hoping out of the tote you are raising them in, put a cover on the tote. Easy solution! 

How old are the chicks? You can probably start weaning them off the additional heat, given your local temperatures. I'd not recommend putting a lamp in with the adults to accommodate the chicks.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

That's what they do! Look at it like this.....my chicks are gifting me with great fertilizer!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Are they getting any grit?
Sounds like they are old enough to be moved. If you can, put some chicken wire in the main coop so they are safe from the rest for a few days then they can be turned out.
It's plenty warm enough.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I take the heat lamp away when their wings are completely feathered and move them outside during the day. I put up a small covered pen next to my coop so the big ones get used to the little ones. Once the chicks are completely feathered I let them run with the older chickens around my yard. Usually by that time they are all used to each other and the younger chicks are fast enough to get away if one of the big chickens bully it. If the big ones are harassing the young ones I wait awhile until I pen them together at night.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't use the heat lamp after they are two weeks old but I'm in Hawaii.... I put them outside at 3-4 weeks.

Chicks poop. A lot. That's what they do, eat and poop; poop and eat.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I use a heat lamp for about 2 weeks then put in a larger area with heat lamp in corner so they can get warm if needed ..... Then at 4 weeks out they go .... They feather up much faster when u take the heat away.... IMO .... I just make sure they have a cozy draft free coop


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

We grow out chicks by moving the headlamp up 1" a week. By the time they're fully feathered out, they get kicked into the adult coop in even numbered groups with two headlamps kiddy-Korner in the coop.


----------

